# Hello From Auburn, California



## Woodward (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Outbackers,
First of all, we would like to thank Outbackers.com member Yianni for recommending this site to us. The amount of Outback related information is incredible and the contributions by the members are both funny and informative.
We have had our 2003 Outback 28BHS for about 1-1/2 years and absolutely love it. In fact, it was the only trailer we looked at and we bought it on the spot. Mostly because our kids loved the bunk beds. If they are happy..........they let us be happy.








We are looking forward to meeting other Outbackers and enjoying some great camping trips!
Drive safe and watch out for those bank drive-through overhangs.









PS. If anyone knows how to make cheap diesel, let me know!


----------



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

More Smores said:


> Hi Outbackers,
> First of all, we would like to thank Outbackers.com member Yianni for recommending this site to us. The amount of Outback related information is incredible and the contributions by the members are both funny and informative.
> We have had our 2003 Outback 28BHS for about 1-1/2 years and absolutely love it. In fact, it was the only trailer we looked at and we bought it on the spot. Mostly because our kids loved the bunk beds. If they are happy..........they let us be happy.
> 
> ...


Hi, Just joined this site today and I was amazed with the amount of info I have found so far


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi More Smores









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Glad you found us









It might be a bit far, but please consider joining us for our upcoming So Calif Rally in Newport Beach.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome!















Welcome to a wonderful site. Seems like someone has already had your problem, and someone else has the fix! Lots of info here. Questions? just ask and someone will chime in sooner or later.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Glad you guys found us and joined in the fun.
Have fun on the site and you'll meet alot of 
great people!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome!







Glad you found us.

Brad


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a friend in Grass Valley, so I have been to your area a few times!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome from another NorCal Outbacker!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome fellow California 28BHS'r


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

from another nor-cal 28bhs'r, greetings and welcome aboard.

darrel & katie


----------



## Woodward (Jul 14, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Hi More Smores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Skippershe,
The So-Cal Rally looks great. We are definitely looking into it to see if our school and work schedules would permit. It is a bit far, so we would try to make a week of it. Plus, once our kids find out how close Disneyland it is, they will require at least one extra day for that!


----------



## Woodward (Jul 14, 2008)

folsom_five said:


> Welcome from another NorCal Outbacker!


Thanks Folsom_Five.
I appreciate your review of the Yosemite campsite on your profile. We were trying to figure out where to stay on a future trip there and it looks like you have already done the homework for us!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to the Clan, good to have another Northern Ca, Outbacker. Gee if we get enough of us we might be able to have a rally too. Post often!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> Welcome to the Clan, good to have another Northern Ca, Outbacker. Gee if we get enough of us we might be able to have a rally too. Post often!


I'm all for a Northern Ca rally! I'm sure there are plenty of us that would make every effort to attend.
Now all we need is someone with enough time/interest to plan one! Any takers?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

folsom_five said:


> Welcome to the Clan, good to have another Northern Ca, Outbacker. Gee if we get enough of us we might be able to have a rally too. Post often!


I'm all for a Northern Ca rally! I'm sure there are plenty of us that would make every effort to attend.
Now all we need is someone with enough time/interest to plan one! Any takers?








[/quote]
I vote for Bill and Lynda. For crying out loud they have nearly 2000 posts







. That equals plenty of time to plan a rallay.








By the way, Folsom Five, I live about a mile from New Brighton. Are you still going on the 24th. If so I'll try to stop by.








Brian


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to the neighborhood More Smores!
We just came through your town coming home from Donner.

A northern Ca rally is a great idea!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm in for a Northern Cal Rally!


----------



## Woodward (Jul 14, 2008)

Chabbie1 said:


> Welcome to the neighborhood More Smores!
> We just came through your town coming home from Donner.
> 
> A northern Ca rally is a great idea!


Thanks Chabbie1,
I'll bet Donner was beautiful this week. Seems a little more smoky today in the foothills than it has all week, I hope it clears up for the weekend!

We are all for a Northern California Rally, but we have not been to any so we are probably not qualified to plan one. Any takers!?


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

If you pick a spot outbacker will come~~~~~~~>


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Has anyone been thinking of putting together a Northern Calif. rally.
Bill?
It would be fun to have one locally.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Welcome to the Clan, good to have another Northern Ca, Outbacker. Gee if we get enough of us we might be able to have a rally too. Post often!


I'm all for a Northern Ca rally! I'm sure there are plenty of us that would make every effort to attend.
Now all we need is someone with enough time/interest to plan one! Any takers?








[/quote]
I vote for Bill and Lynda. For crying out loud they have nearly 2000 posts







. That equals plenty of time to plan a rallay.








By the way, Folsom Five, I live about a mile from New Brighton. Are you still going on the 24th. If so I'll try to stop by.








Brian
[/quote]

Brian,
We'll be at New Brighton December 5th. Sites 75 and 76. Come by and say hi. There will be 2 Outbacks. Ours and Bro-in-law.

Lou


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yianni said:


> Has anyone been thinking of putting together a Northern Calif. rally.
> Bill?
> It would be fun to have one locally.


I would love to have a local rally but I'm not the one to set one up, I have not been to that many places and not sure what would be a good place to have a rally. Plus I'm not very good at organizing things. But everyone could throw in ideas and who knows we might come up with a rally place.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we're in for a nor-cal get together. just a suggestion, lets get a new thread going and go from there.

darrel


----------

